# Video vom Videostream downloaden (ZDF.de)



## phil-ip (20. April 2006)

Hi, ich muss dringend folgendes Video runterladen.

http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/300/040901_tschetschenien_hjo.asx (ich glaube, dass das der Link zum Video ist)

Ansonsten unter:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/10/0,1872,2020330,00.html 

rechts: --> Tschetscheniens Kampf um die Unabhängigkeit

Wie kann ich dieses runterladen? Oder kann mir einer das runterladen und per E-Mail schicken?

Ich glaube nicht, dass dies das richtige Forum dafür ist. Ich weiss aber nicht, wo ich sonst nach Hilfe suchen soll. Denn die Community war bisland sehr hilfsbereit 

Danke schon mal! mfG phil

P.S.: Mail: Vasillie@gmx.de


----------



## fanste (20. April 2006)

Das ist eigentlich der Sinn von Streaming. Man kann das Video nicht lokal speichern.


----------



## phil-ip (20. April 2006)

doch irgenwie muss das gehen


----------



## fanste (21. April 2006)

Und warum? Das ist eie Technik, um das Videomaterial nicht überall zu verbreiten. Es soll nur von dieser Seite aus ansehbar sein.


----------

